# Aquarium construction sofware



## Blues81 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd like to build my own tank but don't know where to begin. Does anyone know if there are any applications or webpages available where I can calculate the measurements of the pieces needed?

So far I've only found one application and it's made mostly for constructing vivariums.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you can use any CAD program to achieve this.
you get what measurements you want/have and plug them in, then connect the dots and you have it, it even calculates the mesaurements for you down to the hundrenth.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

here is a link i found that shows how to do it and what to use, im thinking of tinkering just to make a small one see if it holds water and then going from there. 

Do It Yourself Aquarium Projects


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

o and if you have a specific area in mind, like say i got this rocking old desk from a school that was closing. Nice hard wood that measures on top 38" x 18". You can figure out your gallons here...

Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator


----------

